# Soft "Stuffed" Furniture Queretaro



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I remember in an earlier thread that a person in Queretaro had mentioned a place for good stuffed furniture. We have access to great leather Spanish style furniture but would like to add a very comfortable stuffed chair and possibly sofa.
Can anyone give me name and location of some sources? Although we live about an hour away, we are very familiar with the historic center and the Bernardo Quintana "strip".


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here are the Yellow Pages, where you might explore and get some leads:

Listados Seccion Amarilla


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, the problem is that positive comments really important, especially in Mexico, and I remember that in earlier thread a person had a specific recommendation. I'll go back and search.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry I can't be of much help, most of the people I know who bough big "fluffy" furniture did so in Sears in the liverpool next to the plaza de torros. If you find a place, let me know.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks! I may be having a senior moment but I still believe that I saw another store in Queretaro in an earlier thread.


----------

